# Traditions for new race crew?



## pwilliams (Dec 12, 2010)

All:

I've been invited to be part of the regular crew on a J/105 for the 2011 race season on San Francisco bay.

I'm new to racing, but I know sailing is steeped in tradition. Are there any traditional expectations of a new crew member on a race boat?

I was planning on bringing coffee for before the race, or some good beer for afterward. 

I'm hoping to make a good impression by bringing something classic.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Give a bottle of decent rum or port to the skipper, contribute to the beer locker for the crew, work hard, don't complain, and have a great time.

That's the pattern I've followed and it's been well received every time.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Nobody gives black tar heroin anymore? What about some nose candy? Great for overnights. 

You'll be a true member when you bleed on the boat, or break a bone.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

There's this long-standing tradition that involves a poodle, a golf club, a package of hot dog weiners, and a kazoo....but I'd rather not talk about it.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Show up early, and stay late to help put the boat away. 

Each skipper and crew have their own way of doing things. Pay attention, watch closely, learn as much as you can, and be proactive.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Knowing when to stay out of the way is good too.

Don't offer strategies to the skipper unless he is open to suggestions.

If you want to race with me, I prefer a good bottle of single malt.

And no cheap beer. Either find out what the skipper likes or bring something that is universal like Guinness or a good microbrew.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> There's this long-standing tradition that involves a poodle, a golf club, a package of hot dog weiners, and a kazoo....but I'd rather not talk about it.


No, no, you're confused. It's a weed-whacker, a live chicken and a jar of peach preserves.


----------



## pwilliams (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thanks for the responses*

Thanks for the quick responses.

Sounds like a nice bottle of rum for the Skipper and some Anchor Steam for the rest of the crew.

Pat


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Remind me*



smackdaddy said:


> There's this long-standing tradition that involves a poodle, a golf club, a package of hot dog weiners, and a kazoo....but I'd rather not talk about it.


not to crew for you!


----------



## jpouchet (Mar 4, 2006)

Ditto comments on pull-your-weight, don't complain, don't offer strategy or sailing lessons, do be thankful, respectful, follow orders immediately, and clean the boat like it was your home. Better even!


----------

